# Homebrew



## Lnad (Nov 9, 2008)

Just getting into the homebrew sceen , not counting tren as Ive made my own tren for a long while now.
Never messed with homebrewig other aas though.
Anyone with some input on potency ect. plz post what youve noticed good and bad with your batches or your buddys batches.
Im pretty much looking to find out dosage differences potency difference ect.
Any help is appretiated.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lnad said:


> Just getting into the homebrew sceen , not counting tren as Ive made my own tren for a long while now.
> Never messed with homebrewig other aas though.
> Anyone with some input on potency ect. plz post what youve noticed good and bad with your batches or your buddys batches.
> Im pretty much looking to find out dosage differences potency difference ect.
> Any help is appretiated.



I will be taking notice of this thread as I may try some homebrewing. It is getting more and more popular. As far as helping you I am sorry but I don't know anything. So sorry about that but I am sure many will help you out.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 10, 2008)

i homebrew myself, and i find batches not always as clean as other batches you get makes it alot harder to filter and you get more of a darker colour , and sometimes u may get ur product waxy not powder, as it melts by the heat, but other than that ive neva had a problem , guess u gotta trust ur suppler and you'll be fine , 
what recipe you use for your tren as ill be making some soon, neva made tren yet only tests and deca


----------



## Lnad (Nov 11, 2008)

Arnie, I only basicly convert fini-H and use maverick's 4g kit.
Pretty simple about as easy as making a sandwich realy.
Never used a powder though but Im sure filtering woudnt take all night that way so it would be a bit faster.


----------

